
A startup video without piano music, lifestyle imagery, and hipsters in SF - stroz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1JLkK4qh4
======
ebylin
I love this app! It's super user friendly, and a stream-lined way to
coordinate with friends without the messy group messages. Great work.

------
youknowkylo
Love the concept! Messing around with it now and the interface is clean and
smooth. Nice work! Looking forward to checking this out more.

~~~
stroz
Thank you kindly, any feedback is much appreciated

------
Laurell
Downloaded this, very easy to use, love how I can choose the invite list.

------
stroz
For more info, our actual website is at www.dthapp.com

~~~
TrealTwan
This looks really cool. Do you have plans for an Android version?

~~~
stroz
Yes! We most definitely do, we will be looking for Android developers in the
near future

